# Exterior window sealant



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the sealant, what type of cure it is (moisture, chemical, etc), the temperature of outside as well as the humidity.


----------



## johnnyk42 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, 

I am in Scotland, UK 

The sealant is Unibond exterior window sealant.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZUXQ...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B003ZUXQKS

All the sealants i've seen say up to 48 hours to dry, can't find any fast drying ones, if there is any?

It's to be between 2 and 6 oC, humidity it says between 80 and 90% next few days and it's to be dry the next 3 days (although it can change very easy over here) then rain forecast again on Sunday. The brick window sill is pretty wet and probably needs a new coat of exterior paint also.

I don't know if I should wait until spring to do it right when it's hopefully drier weather or try and get it fixed asap but i'm not sure if the sealant will hold as it's been so wet.

Thanks again,
Johnny


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

48 hours is somewhat normal for most sealants for a full cure.

Many sealants will "skin" over in about and hour or two but will not reach full cure until much later.


----------



## johnnyk42 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks again,

i'll keep hoping for some dry weather soon and get it sealed properly 

Cheers,
Johnny


----------

